
Career path confusion? - adithya-holla
Hi! I&#x27;m a java developer with 3 yrs of experience . Next month I&#x27;ll be joining Morgan Stanley as a Scala developer . Many people tend to think I&#x27;m making a big mistake as banking space is not really for a developer who wants to be techy . suggestions ??
======
greenyoda
I'm not sure what "be techy" means. If they're programming in Scala, they're
probably quite technologically sophisticated, and banking has some serious
computing problems to solve. The stuff they're working on is probably more
interesting than the stuff that most Silicon Valley startups do.

~~~
adithya-holla
Thanks greenyoda !! By techy I meant the company being restrictive wrt
updating itself to newer technologies/frameworks and also a slow adoption rate
wrt the same . But like you said , programming in scala kind of contradicts
the same .

Thank you for ur response !

